# Hub style shanty??



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I have an Ameristep Alaskan King hub style shanty and I cannot say enough good things about it. Its roomy enough for three guys comfortably or two with a good size spearing hole. Great construction with tough material. Easy set up and take down even when frozen. I'd highly recommend you look into one of those.


----------



## Slabhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an eastman ice cube and its great nice and lite easy to pack out on the ice great on days with no wind


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the info guys, i went to franks today and bought the frabill outpost its the 3-4 man 80" tall , brought it home set up in yard and took down in the dark with little problem so i'm sure after doing it a few times it will be a snap. heading for houghton lake in the morning to try it out. If anyone else is looking they are $199 at franks.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

pilsbury38 said:


> Hey thanks for all the info guys, i went to franks today and bought the frabill outpost its the 3-4 man 80" tall , brought it home set up in yard and took down in the dark with little problem so i'm sure after doing it a few times it will be a snap. heading for houghton lake in the morning to try it out. If anyone else is looking they are $199 at franks.


Did I mention the KillZone XL was $159.99 SHIPPED???? :SHOCKED: :SHOCKED: :SHOCKED:


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Did I mention the KillZone XL was $159.99 SHIPPED???? :SHOCKED: :SHOCKED: :SHOCKED:


Yeah but i was kinda like a kid at christmas and wanted it now!:lol: Went to houghton lake yesterday to try it out, so far love it!


----------



## GoneFishin3 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been using my bowhunting pop up for ice fishing this year. Fits two guys and gear with no problem. Since there isn't the flaps to hold it down, I've just been kicking snow around it, and tying down with spikes and bungie cords. The windows lose some heat, but it still works great. A lot of stores are clearing their hunting stuff out right now.... may be able to find a killer deal.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Hey UPtracker was that whiskey bay you were fishing in Brimley?


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a clam expedition at gander today on sale for 124.99. It's the 2-3 person one and seems awesome. Set it up in the living room in like 30 seconds. Tear down took like 2 minutes(includes bagging it up.)
sslopok


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here she is my new home on the ice!


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

I've been eye-ballin' these shanty's this year and my biggest concerns are hi winds and no floor. I see the ice anchors and what not, so that eases one concern. What about your stuff getting wet once you turn the heat on?? 

I mean I would hate to pick up my 12 pack and have the bottom fall out!!:yikes: not to mention shakin' up the ice soda's!!

outdoor carpet seems it would soak up the water and possibly freeze to the ice if you run out of heat. 

Just looking for your imput and suggestions.

Good luck out there!!


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

:lol:


Young Steve said:


> I've been eye-ballin' these shanty's this year and my biggest concerns are hi winds and no floor. I see the ice anchors and what not, so that eases one concern. What about your stuff getting wet once you turn the heat on??
> 
> I mean I would hate to pick up my 12 pack and have the bottom fall out!!:yikes: not to mention shakin' up the ice soda's!!
> 
> ...


 I've only been out once with mine so far, but i had the heat on all day and there was still just snow on the floor, kept my beer in a bucket though didn't want to carry back an empty 12 pack box:lol: personally don't see a need for the carpet i'm not going to take my boots off anyway i think the srews will be fine in the wind but i'm going to buy some lag bolts and big washers so i can use a cordless drill to put them in and out. light weight compact easy to haul so far i love it.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks great! I am going to a rubber mat on the ice so I don't have to stand or sit with my feet on the ice all day. Can't wait to break my Clam Expedition out this weekend on houghton!
sslopok


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

sslopok said:


> Looks great! I am going to a rubber mat on the ice so I don't have to stand or sit with my feet on the ice all day. Can't wait to break my Clam Expedition out this weekend on houghton!
> sslopok


 Thats where i broke mine in, we got a couple hammer handles and one barely legal eye. good luck!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I also decided to try my pop up hunting blind before I spring for one of these. I bought a couple of packages of ice anchors at Gander Mountain and can fasten the blind to the ice by using the inside stake loops just like when I stake it to the ground. The two downsides are no built in windows and a smaller ground skirt than the fishing shacks. It didn't seem to be a problem; we just zipped open the window occasionally to check tip ups and kicked snow over the skirt to seal it off. I used the portable buddy heater and it kept us very comfortable.
I did miss having a dry floor to set my coat and gloves on though; I see Wal-Mart has exercise mats that are in 2 foot square pieces and fit together like puzzle pieces. I am considering trying this for a lightweight, portable floor.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

wdf73 said:


> I also decided to try my pop up hunting blind before I spring for one of these. I bought a couple of packages of ice anchors at Gander Mountain and can fasten the blind to the ice by using the inside stake loops just like when I stake it to the ground. The two downsides are no built in windows and a smaller ground skirt than the fishing shacks. It didn't seem to be a problem; we just zipped open the window occasionally to check tip ups and kicked snow over the skirt to seal it off. I used the portable buddy heater and it kept us very comfortable.
> I did miss having a dry floor to set my coat and gloves on though; I see Wal-Mart has exercise mats that are in 2 foot square pieces and fit together like puzzle pieces. I am considering trying this for a lightweight, portable floor.


If you use a jet sled to haul your stuff out in, cut a piece of treated plywood the size of the tub floor, then when you get out there, put wood on ice and set up over it


----------



## GoneFishin3 (Mar 26, 2009)

To avoid some things getting wet I like to hang my gear (ice scoop, gloves, hats, etc) on the plastic supports that are on the inside wall. I know it won't work for jackets and ice sodas but it will keep some stuff dry without a floor.


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just bought an Ameristep Alaskan King at MC Sports. Couldn't resist-the price was cheap! It's big-like 8'x8' and 7' tall. REALLY easy to put up. You do need to use the ice anchors which were easy to crank into the ice-otherwise a little breeze would pop the hub poles back inside-out. For the money, I think it's a great shanty. Me and three boys can fish inside of it.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

I picked up the Frabill Outpost last week from Dunhams they had it priced for $189.99, while I was there I was thumbing through the Michigan hunting and trapping guide and there was a coupon in the back for 20% off full priced items at Dunhams. I ended up walking out the store with it for $151 and some change, used it that day boy is it nice. 2 doors, high ceiling, detachable windows, I fell asleep in there watching the Fish TV:lol:. I am going to get some matting for a floor, but very nice shanty throw it right on your back like a back pack.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Sunday I used my predator den as a blind. It was too bad. The only complaints I have is that it was windy and without an extra set of hands I would of really struggled. It also took a bit of time to get it anchored to the ice. You still cant beat the good old fashioned Clam guides. They are the best shanties. Too bad Clam screwed them up with there latest cheap designs.


----------

